# Will my Dachshund ever let us leave the room without him?!



## Laura790536 (May 12, 2017)

My Dachshund is 4 months old and we have had him for a month. We have completely failed with the crate training....happy to go in for all of 5 seconds while he sniffs out treats but that's about it, I think it's less to do with being in the crate and more to do with the fact he wants to be next/near to us all the time. He sleeps next to our bed all night no problems anytime from 9.30ish- 5/6AM however if I was to leave the bedroom he's up and wants to be with us and never ever stays alone in a room. Is there any chance that this will change? I would like him to go to sleep on his own without me having to go to bed at 9.30!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do you have to go to bed at 9.30?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My dachshunds go to bed when I do, They sleep together in a puppy pen ( similar to a travel cot ) at the end of the bed. The older one has to be in the same room as me at all times , very much a Velcro dog, that's dachshunds for you !


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My dogs have a night time routine...which basically means they go to bed when I go to bed...so sent out for the last wee, and have a biscuit and bed...wherever that maybe. I think this is what most dog owners do with their dogs. If they have no routine at all throughout the day...there is always a night time one.

Although it's ideal to have them close by when they are young, like babys, it doesn't work like a baby that you get to put the puppy to bed in another room and have a quiet evening to yourself. 

I would say your puppy is only settling as such at 9:30 because you are there as you have said, but will be just as well to settle later and go to bed when you see fit, if there is no need for you to be in bed so early, if that is what you think 9:30 is.

As your puppy grows, he will begin to gain confidence, so you will be able to move his bed further away from your bed, but still in the room. Then maybe near the door, then outside of the door...further away etc. It will take time and patience.

However you will nearly always find, that dogs are never really ready for bed, till it's all lights out, so I will repeat they are neither babies or children so don't expect them not to suddenly move as soon as it's bedtime. They will need their bedtime routine, just as much as you need yours. We all have one.


----------



## Mwingli (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a miniature dachshund too, he's 8ish months old.

Some people may think we were pretty cruel....but when we first got Arnold we decided that he would be sleeping downstairs. We placed his crate in a quiet area of the house and put him to bed at 9pm, during the first night he howled for 90mins. However by the 8th night, he would just settle and go to sleep straight away. So we are lucky that it worked out for us. We had a radio, nightlight, smelly t shirt etc with him to comfort him.

Another popular method is to inch the crate/bed away from your bed every night until you are able to move it downstairs.

And as lullabydream mentioned, your pup will gain more confidence and won't feel the need to follow you around all the time. I work from home and Arnie is outside sunbathing right now but will probably come and nudge his nose on me in 45mins as that is when he gets play time with me. We are also able to leave him at home for 4hrs at a time, he does cry a bit to begin with but he has a tasty chew to keep him busy. From a young pup, whenever he got sleepy, we would gently place him in the crate during the day so he would get used to it.

Have you heard of Zac's training revolution on youtube? He has some good videos on general dog training and he has a good one getting your pup familiarised with the crate, his videos are all about positive reinforcement.

Good luck, I'm sure you will make the right decision.


----------



## Laura790536 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone...the only reason I said 9.30 is because that's when he seems to want to go to sleep on my knee and I suppose I wanted him to know that if he wants it to be bedtime he should go to his bed. Having neither had a puppy (or a baby!!) I was just concerned that I was doing it wrong or making a rod for my own back further down the line!
Thanks for the tip on the videos I will deffo give them a watch!


----------



## Mwingli (Mar 27, 2016)

With Arnie when we first got him, he would be sleepy from around 7.30pm. So we use the time in between 7.30pm to 9pm as winding down time. Maybe you could put him to bed 30mins after his snooze on your lap? I think most people put their dogs to bed when they are ready for bed. As Arnie was sleeping downstairs, we would put him to bed at 9pm , then we would go upstairs to bed but watch a bit of TV before lights out.

Arnie was around 5ish months when he started to go into his crate during the day for naps, it will take time for them to really take to the crate if its something you still want to use.


----------



## Laura790536 (May 12, 2017)

Mwingli said:


> With Arnie when we first got him, he would be sleepy from around 7.30pm. So we use the time in between 7.30pm to 9pm as winding down time. Maybe you could put him to bed 30mins after his snooze on your lap? I think most people put their dogs to bed when they are ready for bed. As Arnie was sleeping downstairs, we would put him to bed at 9pm , then we would go upstairs to bed but watch a bit of TV before lights out.
> 
> Arnie was around 5ish months when he started to go into his crate during the day for naps, it will take time for them to really take to the crate if its something you still want to use.


thanks!

he's started to sit in the crate when i'm doing the washing up sometimes so hopfully that is him starting to get used to it!


----------

